# My personal PICS of ALL of the MSF's together! :)



## Makeupluvr (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok, I have seen a lot of confusion on the boards about the MSF's as far as what looks like what and what is close to what and I have them all so I have been meaning to take a pic of them all together and I did it tonight!  I have broken them down into 3 groups/color families that I think they belong in just based on how I think they fit together, LOL.  I hope it makes sense once you see the pics.  

There are 2 groups of neutrals and then 1 group of all the pinks.  The 3 groups are based on how I feel the color progression should go from darkest to lightest within each group.  I broke up the neutrals in to 2 groups because I felt the middle row of neutrals was warmer and "belonged together" due to veining and texture.  It may seem silly but I knew you all would understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The colors are as follows:

Top Row - So Celon, Shooting Star, Shimpagne, Naked You
Middle Row - Metal Rock, Gold Deposit, New Vegas
Bottom Row - Stereo Rose, Petticoat, Porcelain Pink, Pleasureflush

no flash:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...SFsnoflash.jpg

with flash:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m.../MSFsflash.jpg

HTH and enjoy all!  Try not to drool on your computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









p.s. They are quite large pics so be sure to open them to full size to really see the difference between all the colors


----------



## Cyn (Aug 30, 2006)

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...SFsnoflash.jpg


----------



## mezzamy (Feb 15, 2007)

i only have an imitation pleasureflush but i own the rest:

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y86/mezzamy/msf-1.jpg

edit: bah it seems to cut off the end of so ceylon, so click the pic below for a full size:


----------



## Chinda-chan (Jun 12, 2007)

Don't hit me if I'm wrong but it looks like Terra del Sol #7.

Look here:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=69215


----------



## Alliestella (Aug 22, 2007)

My mineralize skinfinishes :


----------



## mezzamy (Jan 27, 2008)

please click for full size. all the MSFs as of january 2008. please note, i still dont have a Pleasureflush MSF although the Terra del Sol #7 is supposed to be 'identical'. I have placed it in the photo for colour reference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









                                ^^^   CLICK FOR FULL SIZE!   ^^^

ETA: i have also included below a smaller version of the photo below, should the full size version be too big for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is the largest photo i can show on here without going over the specktra image size limit


----------



## effboysinthebut (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Xqueeze_me (Jul 1, 2008)

My MSF collection is nothing compared to the previous Specktrettes but here's my collection anyway! XD

Taken with flash! *pop!*

(For keyword search)
Stereo Rose, Petticoat, Light Flush, Lightscapade, Porcelain Pink, Glissade


----------

